# ********.



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi,

Is anyone else having problems getting into ********? I was just wondering if it was just me    

Tina xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I cant get into it either! 

x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Suzie at least I know it's not my laptop   Hope it gets sorted out soon  

Tina xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi tina

i have been having probs since about 930 was ok for 2 hrs before that tho

Oh well caught up with the ironing if nothing else!

~E~


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

I thought it was just me    Was just about to go mental about our provider again   but then got on here and found this thread


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

Ditto! Was just coming to ask this question myself...

x


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

i cant get on to ** but my neighbour can no bother...    my farmville crops will be ruined if i dont get on soon!!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

donsbabe 

same here well not about the crops, but my pets will be starving!

my neighbour can get on too but not me

wonder maybe if its a ISP problem

~E~


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Still nothing for me either - my status will be soooo out of date


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

I cant get on either, fine this morning before school but since 12 it either wont load or the link is broken   how terrible is it that i have done nothing except sit here and refresh constantly?


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

lol me too, i keep coming on to see if its working, imgetting withdrawal symtoms!!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

lol Mine still isn't working    My crops will be long gone now


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

have just been to check, it's working now (altho has been all afternoon for me  )


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Nope, I've just checked and mine comes up saying the link is broken


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Correction, it's working!!!!!!


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

Mine is still broken....


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Sorry hun, hope it works soon


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

i can now get in but having probs using some apps


----------

